# Undoing a portion of Graduated filter



## sargan (Jul 24, 2015)

LR 5.7 of W7

Often use the Graduated filter to attend to the sky in picture .... occasionally while the Sky may get to what I want ... there me be an item that then has for example a blue colour cast I don't want, a branch or similar.
Is there a neat (easy) way of negating the filter effect to just a small portion of the image adjusted by Graduated filter.
Almost like I need a bush tool that has the exact opposite of the graduated filter setting so I can brush out its changed.

Is there an easy way to do this ?

Or alternately a way I can paint in a mask to prevent the graduated filter applying over a particular area.

Apologies if this is a basic Q


----------



## tspear (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, put in a brush or radial filter over the branch. Then adjust the color back.

Tim


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 24, 2015)

Or, upgrade to 6.x or subscribe to CC 2015.x where the ability to brush on or erase off of a graduated or radial filter was added as a new feature.


----------



## sargan (Jul 24, 2015)

do you mean put the -equivalnet numbers into brush settings ?


----------



## tspear (Jul 25, 2015)

RikkFlohr said:


> Or, upgrade to 6.x or subscribe to CC 2015.x where the ability to brush on or erase off of a graduated or radial filter was added as a new feature.



Rick,

Can you explain that one? This is the first I have heard of it and this would be useful.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm surprised you haven't heard of it. It's one if the new features in Lr 6, and it has been discussed widely in reviews. After you apply the filter, you have a brush to either brush away part of the filter or add to the filter.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 26, 2015)

sargan said:


> do you mean put the -equivalent numbers into brush settings ?



Yes; pretty well. It just needs to look natural

I use the adjustment bush for a lot for sky edits


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfai50MSvaI


----------

